# Vitamins



## Llanlli (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not into medication... i hate it! I was wondering if anyone knows some vitamins that would help with DP/DR. I've been taking B12 and some Fish Oil and it have helped me with anxiety.


----------



## Screaming Man (Jul 25, 2010)

hmm it's funny you mention that, I just saw this post http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22056-after-12-years-im-finally-back/
I'm thinking of trying out that list, but I think going to your local vitamin shop to get the doses right would help.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

this is the list i have concaucted after months of research and self experimentation. it's pretty effective.

DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside)
fish oil - 2,000 mg 
sublingual B complex - use as directed

one supplement that i haven't had the time to try that i think would be one of the single most effective for DP i called aniracetam. if you google it you will see that it sounds like axactly what we need. i have also found that others have used it in the past for there DP with impressive results.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> this is the list i have concaucted after months of research and self experimentation. it's pretty effective.
> 
> DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
> phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
> ...


I really need to try this setup directly.

Is there much info out there on Aniracetam? I'm not finding too much sadly. Theres this : http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Key-to-Treating-Depersonalization&id=4525810 And a couple you tube videos. The wikipedia talks a bit about anti-anxiety etc.. So yeah it might be a good one to try out.

Would any of these conflict with anything else? I' not really seeing anything that would, atleast not to a large degree.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

What about GABA? My friend is reccomending that to me. He says it really helps him for anxiety and giving you a good level head.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

here's one that has a lot of great tips for overcoming DP that also mentions aniracetam. http://www.squidoo.com/anxiolytics . also this site gives a descent overview of what aniracetam does. http://www.antiaging-systems.com/PRG-19/aniracetam-nootropics.htm . also i mentioned a supplement i took in another thread called theanine serine that contained GABA. i thought it was quite helpful.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I just found out about Ashwagandha extract and ordered some to take as a supplement. It helps with brain functioning. It looks very interesting:
http://www.naturalherbsguide.com/ashwagandha.html


----------



## Mr Ratatosk (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> here's one that has a lot of great tips for overcoming DP that also mentions aniracetam. http://www.squidoo.com/anxiolytics . also this site gives a descent overview of what aniracetam does. http://www.antiaging-systems.com/PRG-19/aniracetam-nootropics.htm . also i mentioned a supplement i took in another thread called theanine serine that contained GABA. i thought it was quite helpful.


I was taking nootropic drug Pramistar (pramiracetam) for about a month. It's almost the same as aniracetam. Pramistar improves brain activity, helps with the memory. It also works as an antidepressant. While taking Pramistar I was feeling apparently better. My anxiety level almost decreased to zero, the world seemed to be better and I could think clearer. I recommend to try it for everyone here.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr Ratatosk said:


> I was taking nootropic drug Pramistar (pramiracetam) for about a month. It's almost the same as aniracetam. Pramistar improves brain activity, helps with the memory. It also works as an antidepressant. While taking Pramistar I was feeling apparently better. My anxiety level almost decreased to zero, the world seemed to be better and I could think clearer. I recommend to try it for everyone here.


Since a few years i have been taking highly concentrated multivitamin/mineral complexes along with different, specialized pills like Potassium, vitamin c and zinc. At times i do detox weeks taking also a teaspoon olive oil in the morning along with milk thistle. Did also try garlic/onion + honey therapies. Ginkgo i was takin some time since they say it helps memory a lot, but i have read an essay about it being utter bull.

But i have to say that i really cant say it affects my DP in any way. Doesnt get better/worse.

Years ago i was regulary drinking "combucha", selfmade with green tea. I have to say i didnt suffer from DP that time, but i wanna try it again now to see if it helps. Gotta buy me a new fungus soon.


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm kind of the same way, very leery of taking medicine, especially if I don't have to or if it's not necessary, so today I went to my local Vitamin World and picked up Stress B Complex with C500 and Valerian root (which helps for sleeping). Has anyone heard of these or tried them? The person at the store told me they were specifically for stress and anxiety, so I'm kind of excited to try this as opposed to meds, and see if it helps. Thoughts??


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

OctoberK said:


> I'm kind of the same way, very leery of taking medicine, especially if I don't have to or if it's not necessary, so today I went to my local Vitamin World and picked up Stress B Complex with C500 and Valerian root (which helps for sleeping). Has anyone heard of these or tried them? The person at the store told me they were specifically for stress and anxiety, so I'm kind of excited to try this as opposed to meds, and see if it helps. Thoughts??


Hah... Yeah I used to be the guy who would never take anything, but vitamins. ever. No melatonin or nothing. But then My DP/DR got SOOO Fucking bad that I started at the bottom adn worked my way up. It ALL depends on our situation. How dire are you for sleep. Mine was so bad I was popping Ambien - a drug I used to make fun of and talk with my brother about how it shouldn't exist.	But I was to the point where statistically I was probably doing damage wtih the lack of sleep.

Anyways. Valarian is Common. Lots of people take it and B complex. A good vitamin B complex is UNIVERSALLY touted. Not just DP/DR but health in general. Vitamin B is vital stuff. I posted a Video on health somewheres on this board with a guy who talks to Google corporate about healthy living. He jumps all over Vitamin B and C and how cheap yet effective it is.

Theres quite a few natural sleep aids and natural helpers out there--- most don't do much for me. My dad said "I tried em all!!" He claims largely on Diet, Exercise, and Vitamins.


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Hah... Yeah I used to be the guy who would never take anything, but vitamins. ever. No melatonin or nothing. But then My DP/DR got SOOO Fucking bad that I started at the bottom adn worked my way up. It ALL depends on our situation. How dire are you for sleep. Mine was so bad I was popping Ambien - a drug I used to make fun of and talk with my brother about how it shouldn't exist.	But I was to the point where statistically I was probably doing damage wtih the lack of sleep.
> 
> Anyways. Valarian is Common. Lots of people take it and B complex. A good vitamin B complex is UNIVERSALLY touted. Not just DP/DR but health in general. Vitamin B is vital stuff. I posted a Video on health somewheres on this board with a guy who talks to Google corporate about healthy living. He jumps all over Vitamin B and C and how cheap yet effective it is.
> 
> Theres quite a few natural sleep aids and natural helpers out there--- most don't do much for me. My dad said "I tried em all!!" He claims largely on Diet, Exercise, and Vitamins.


Thanks for the feedback! It's good to know that the Vitamin B Complex is great to use, so I'm mostly going to use that and see how it goes, and only Valerian if I really need too. My sleeping was pretty bad, but it's gotten much better, so I bought Valerian just in case. My DP was pretty bad prior to trying Abilify, which I was scared to death to be on so I quit after a week, and now it doesn't seem as bad, but if it gets any worse, I'll probably talk it over with my therapist and consider a medication, something I would like to try to stay away from, but stuff happens. Just trying to see all the other options that are out there before I commit myself to medication.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

It is very helpful and interesting topic for discussion. Vitamins and minerals are substances that are found in foods we eat. Every one take all kind of vitamins. vitamins are good for our health. According to me i think that Vitamins are organic components in food that are needed in very small amounts for growth and for maintaining good health.


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

I also just picked up L-Theanine, which I heard was really good! But does anyone know if it can be combined with Xanax, or taken a few hours after Xanax was taken? I'm having trouble with this question, Vitamin World can't tell me and my pharmacist doesn't know, so I don't know who else to ask haha. Maybe I should just try it and see...


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It might be worth getting your blood tested to see if you're deficient enough for any prescription vitamins.
I got vitamin D supplements by prescription which were thousands of times stronger than anything contained in an over the counter multi-vitamin thing.


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> It might be worth getting your blood tested to see if you're deficient enough for any prescription vitamins.
> I got vitamin D supplements by prescription which were thousands of times stronger than anything contained in an over the counter multi-vitamin thing.


Well the Xanax is prescribed, not the L-Theanine, that I just picked up at the vitamin store. I'm just wondering if it's safe to take both at the same time..


----------

